# Влияние ширины корпуса на звучание инструмента



## oleg45120 (28 Ноя 2010)

Добрый день. Выбираю аккордеон для джаза и эстрады. Задался вопросом, какая ширина корпуса оптимальна? 
Проанализировал модельный ряд фирмы Excelsior, ширина корпусов аккордеонов этой фирмы варьируется от 195 мм до 225.
Вот примеры (не сочтите за рекламу)
940 “Cosmopolitan”  195 мм
Magnante 200 мм 
990 “New Soul” 200 мм
 Symphony Gold 200 мм
AC “Continental” 225 мм

Какие плюсы дает широкий корпус? Становится ли звук более мощным за счет большей коробки? Кому какая модель больше нравится?

надо же! столько просмотров и ни одного ответа


----------

